# Italian: Enumerarea nefiind exhaustiva ci enuntiativa



## Kraus

Salut! Am un contract de furnizare de tradus, si la un anumit punct am gasit expresia asta. Iata contextul:

"Forta majora - un eveniment mai presus de contrlul partilor, care nu se datoreaza greselii sau vinei acestora, care nu putea fi prevazut la momentul incheierii contractului si care face imposibila executarea si, respectiv, indeplinirea contractului; sunt considerate asemenea evenimente: razboaie, revolutii, incendii, inundatii sau orice alte catastrofe naturale, restrictii aparute ca urmare a unei carantine, embargou, *enumerarea nefiind exhaustiva ci enunciativa*." 

Am tradus textul asa: 

"Forza maggiore: un evento indipendente dal controllo delle parti che non è dovuto a errori o colpe di queste, che non poteva essere previsto al momento della stipulazione del contratto e rende impossibile l’esecuzione, ossia l’adempimento del contratto; sono considerati tali questi eventi: guerre, rivoluzioni, incendi, inondazioni o qualsiasi altra catastrofe naturale, restrizioni sorte a seguito di una quarantena o embargo, essendo l’elenco non esaustivo, bensì esemplificativo". 

Am niste indoeli despre "nefiind" si "enuntiativa". Poate sa insemne "indicativo"? Va rog sa-mi explicati in romaneste, englezeste sau italieneste sensul acestui cuvint in asemenea contexte. 

Va multumusc anticipat!


----------



## CriHart

Kraus said:


> Salut! Am un contract de furnizare de tradus, si la un anumit punct am gasit expresia asta. Iata contextul:
> 
> "Forta majora - un eveniment mai presus de contrlul partilor, care nu se datoreaza greselii sau vinei acestora, care nu putea fi prevazut la momentul incheierii contractului si care face imposibila executarea si, respectiv, indeplinirea contractului; sunt considerate asemenea evenimente: razboaie, revolutii, incendii, inundatii sau orice alte catastrofe naturale, restrictii aparute ca urmare a unei carantine, embargou, *enumerarea nefiind exhaustiva ci enunciativa*."
> 
> Am tradus textul asa:
> 
> "Forza maggiore: un evento indipendente dal controllo delle parti che non è dovuto a errori o colpe di queste, che non poteva essere previsto al momento della stipulazione del contratto e rende impossibile l’esecuzione, ossia l’adempimento del contratto; sono considerati tali questi eventi: guerre, rivoluzioni, incendi, inondazioni o qualsiasi altra catastrofe naturale, restrizioni sorte a seguito di una quarantena o embargo, essendo l’elenco non esaustivo, bensì esemplificativo".
> 
> Am niste indoeli despre "nefiind" si "enuntiativa". Poate sa insemne "indicativo"? Va rog sa-mi explicati in romaneste, englezeste sau italieneste sensul acestui cuvint in asemenea contexte.
> 
> Va multumusc anticipat!




si, hai detto bene 
l’elenco c'e' esemplificativo, non esaustivo


----------



## OldAvatar

enunţiativ = declarative (English)
nefiind = not being


----------



## Kraus

Many thanks to both!


----------

